

Huge List of Quality WP7 Development Tips - cyanbane
http://blogs.claritycon.com/blogs/kevin_marshall/archive/2010/10/26/wp7-development-tips-part-1.aspx

======
luffy
This is a great list and a must read for anyone doing WP7 development.

In my opinion, you will always be better off using the bare minimum amount of
XAML. XAML is completely unnecessary and is a huge barrier to adoption of
WPF/SL. You've been better off avoiding XAML this Since SL2; heck you've been
better off since WPF beta. That means no databinding, avoid converters, and do
the layouts in C#. I.e., not the way the documentation tells you to do it. In
fact, much of the list boils down to the above advice.

